
How oil traders make big bucks by using satellite surveillance - jonbaer
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/cubesats-economic-forecasting
======
Scoundreller
Great. The more people that know the flows of oil, the better.

They probably made big bucks by moving oil towards where there was going to be
a drought of oil, or away from where there was going to be a glut.

